# Update on Millie



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just thought I'd post a few photos of Millie now that she's an adult.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Millies gorg,i remember her when i first joined this forum i loved her colouring dx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is just gorgeous!!! I just love roans!! xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Millie look lovely, all grown up. ( love the stairs carpet too)


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Millies gorg,i remember her when i first joined this forum i loved her colouring dx


I remember when Buddy arrived on the scene. I was soooo smitten with the choccy roan, fell in love


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Julie I would love an update for the Changing Coat feature, if you would please email me a photo when you get time, I would really appreciate it .. she is beautiful, but you that already ..lovely pics xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I will do JoJo, thats why I've photographed her recently. Especially for you.

Glad you like the carpet Karen, bit of a revamp in house. Dark wooden floor thorough downstairs and a stripey carpet on the stairs 

So glad you all think she's gorg. I do too


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Millie is gorgeous  Lovely photos


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Magnificent Millie...she's grown up into a beautiful young lady


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I will do JoJo, thats why I've photographed her recently. Especially for you.
> 
> Glad you like the carpet Karen, bit of a revamp in house. Dark wooden floor thorough downstairs and a stripey carpet on the stairs
> 
> So glad you all think she's gorg. I do too


Oh you are a sweetheart .. thank you so much ...  : )

I also love the new carpet ... no muddy paws please Millie


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Must say .. I love Millie's tail .. I bet it looks fab when she waggs   I may grow Honey's and Picnic's longer .... love it xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ooooooo, pretty girlie 

I love her tail too! 

I never saw a puppy picture. Can I see one pleeeeeease?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Here you go Turi, a puppy picture or two !


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Here you go Turi, a puppy picture or two !


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know why Millie's tail has always been fluffy, but its always had a lovely plume to it with a slight twist too.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Stunning poo and fabulous tail


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

She was so teeny tiny! And a lot more white? So pretty as both a puppy and adult and so elegant too


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Julie, she is gorgeous, lovely to see her all grown up. Your advice and experience when Izzy was wee was always very much appreciated :hug:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well she has grown up to be one gorgeous lady.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love photo of Millie in the bike basket .. I remember it when you first got her Julie  made me smile then, and makes me smile now  love it xxx

Just noticed I joined the forum last March .. oh wow its my 1 year anniversary  do I get a pressie ... Admin & Mods what do I get ??? lol


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Definitely worth a party JoJo.

I think I need to get an up to date photo of Millie in the dog basket. She can still fit in, just. I keep forgetting to use it.

Thanks for the lovely comments Ali. I am guilty of passing on pearls of wisdom , whether people ask for them or not


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sending you a big hug!!! lol what is that not good enough Jojo??


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She looks quite grown up. Gorgeous girl :love-eyes:


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Gorgeous millie - love her coat & ur stair carpet!!!!  xx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

JoJo said:


> I love photo of Millie in the bike basket .. I remember it when you first got her Julie  made me smile then, and makes me smile now  love it xxx
> 
> Just noticed I joined the forum last March .. oh wow its my 1 year anniversary  do I get a pressie ... Admin & Mods what do I get ??? lol


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY JO JO arty2: XX


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

LOL, the stair carpet is fairly new. Once Millie was fully house trained we redid the flooring downstairs to in the style of walnut wood, the stairs brings the downstairs and upstairs floors together. We have new biscuit coloured carpet upstairs, which between me and Millie have managed to ruin already 

I left at the top of the stairs a boots bag with some hair products in it. If anyone has ever used the John Frieda Hair Serum they'll know how difficult it is to get it out of all its many layers of packaging. Well not for Millie, she had a wail of a time and systematically broke through all the layers and into the hair serum  I now have two distinctive marks on the hallway landing which are oily based serum and for the life of me I cant get it off.

I'm sure hubby is silently smarting away


----------

